# Confess God's Word over your life



## HeChangedMyName (Jun 22, 2010)

Over in another thread, I was thinking, we challenge ourselves to do so much around the board, sometimes we succeed, sometimes we fail.  So what if we had a challenge where we COULD NOT FAIL.

Here is a site that list affirmations about who God says we are.  

http://bible.org/article/who-does-god-say-i-am

I would like to challenge every Christian on the site to join me in confessing one of these affirmations daily.  Each day, I(or anyone who wants to pick the next one off the list, will add the next confirmation.  

Let's make this a thirty day challenge.  If you plan to help me post, then just post the next affirmation off the list.  We can go straight down, that way it wont get confusing.  I will make the first post as a template.  Let's make it official and start tomorrow.  

Each day, make a note of the affirmation for the day and remind yourself as often as possible of the affirmation and the scripture it came from


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jun 22, 2010)

Day 1 
6/23/2010

* I am a child of God.*

 But to all who have received him--those who believe  in his name--he has given the right to become God's children … (John 1:12).


----------



## BobbieDoll (Jun 23, 2010)

This is a great thread OP! I wont be able to help with the posting daily because I dont get a chance to log on every day but I will be printing this list to read over. Thanks!


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jun 23, 2010)

I've decided also, since I'm trying to spend less unproductive wasteful time on facebook to also post each day's confession as my facebook status.


----------



## Prudent1 (Jun 23, 2010)

BobbieDoll said:


> This is a great thread OP! I wont be able to help with the posting daily because I dont get a chance to log on every day but I will be printing this list to read over. Thanks!


ITA with BobbieDoll,
I may not be able to post daily but I always encourage ppl to know who they are in Christ! It is so important. It relieved so much stress when I learned to do this a few years ago!! Thanks for this challenge OP!!


----------



## luthiengirlie (Jun 23, 2010)

HeChangedMyName said:


> Over in another thread, I was thinking, we challenge ourselves to do so much around the board, sometimes we succeed, sometimes we fail. So what if we had a challenge where we COULD NOT FAIL.
> 
> Here is a site that list affirmations about who God says we are.
> 
> ...


* I"m down for the get down*


----------



## sidney (Jun 23, 2010)

I am soooo in!  Sign me up!!!


----------



## sweetp0105 (Jun 23, 2010)

This is great! I was just speaking to a close friend of mine about this very same concept of speaking God's Word (truth) over your life to combat the lies of the enemy. And now OP, you serve as my confirmation!   Thanks sooo much for this on-time Word and link.

Also, ditto to the posting on facebook as a status.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jun 23, 2010)

This is gonna be great.  I already feel God moving.  I've been meditating on the fact that I am a child of God all day long.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jun 23, 2010)

Day 2
6/24/10

*I am a branch of the true vine, and a conduit of Christ’s life.*

I am the true vine and my Father is the gardener. I am the vine; you are the branches. The one who remains in me--and I in him--bears much fruit, because apart from me you can accomplish nothing (John 15:1, 5).


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jun 24, 2010)

I have had to confess this truth a couple of times today.  God is good.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jun 24, 2010)

Day 3
6/25/10

*I am a friend of Jesus.*

I no longer call you slaves, because the slave does not understand what his master is doing. But I have called you friends, because I have revealed to you everything I heard from my Father (John 15:15).


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jun 26, 2010)

Day 4
6/26/10(sorry I'm late--the devil meant for me to skip this one. its very important)

*I have been justified and redeemed.*

But they are justified freely by his grace through the redemption that is in Christ Jesus (Romans 3:24).


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jun 26, 2010)

Day 5
6/27/10

*My old self was crucified with Christ, and I am no longer a slave to sin.*

We know that our old man was crucified with him so that the body of sin would no longer dominate us, so that we would no longer be enslaved to sin (Romans 6:6).


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jun 27, 2010)

Day 6
6/28/10

*I will not be condemned by God.*

There is therefore now no condemnation for those who are in Christ Jesus (Romans 8:1).


----------



## luthiengirlie (Jun 28, 2010)

HeChangedMyName said:


> Day 6
> 6/28/10
> 
> *I will not be condemned by God.*
> ...





WHOOO YHWH I get it. This is the 5th time You've told me this!!! You are NOT like human males not at all. So I don't have to worry about You condemning me! I accept that You accept me. I receive it. I accept that You love me. 
I accept that in You I am MORE THAN ENOUGH because You are in me!!  Whoo. Time to work on my self-esteem and start lining up with Your thinking not lawful condemnation thinking. I'm trying to do what You already did in condemning myself to avoid Your wrath..no more. Imma run to Your Love!!!


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jun 28, 2010)

luthiengirlie said:


> WHOOO YHWH I get it. This is the 5th time You've told me this!!! You are NOT like human males not at all. So I don't have to worry about You condemning me! I accept that You accept me. I receive it. I accept that You love me.
> I accept that in You I am MORE THAN ENOUGH because You are in me!! Whoo. Time to work on my self-esteem and start lining up with Your thinking not lawful condemnation thinking. *I'm trying to do what You already did in condemning myself to avoid Your wrath..no more. Imma run to Your Love!*!!


 
Yes!! Yes!!! Yes!!!  I struggle with that too sometimes. Man's way of doing things says you have to be condemned, even for the slightest mistake.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jun 29, 2010)

Day 7
6/29/10

* I have been set free from the law of sin and death.*

 For the law of the life-giving Spirit in Christ  Jesus has set you free from the law of sin and death (Romans  8:2).


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jun 30, 2010)

Day 8
6/30/10

*As a child of God, I am a fellow heir with Christ.*

And if children, then heirs (namely, heirs of God and also fellow heirs with Christ)--if indeed we suffer with him so we may also be glorified with him (Romans 8:17).


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jul 1, 2010)

Day 9
7/1/10

*I have been accepted by Christ.*

Receive one another, then, just as Christ also received you, to God's glory (Romans 15:7).


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jul 1, 2010)

Day 10
7/2/10
*
I have been called to be a saint.*

… To the church of God that is in Corinth, to those who are sanctified in Christ Jesus, and called to be saints, with all those in every place who call on the name of our Lord Jesus Christ, their Lord and ours (1 Corinthians 1:2). (See also Ephesians 1:1, Philippians 1:1, and Colossians 1:2.)


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 4, 2010)

Subscribing because I need to remind myself to confess God's word. I've been faced with so many lies this past week and my pastor has already said that we should be speaking the word over our situation, even if sometimes that's all we have.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jul 4, 2010)

Day 11
7/3/10

*In Christ Jesus, I have wisdom, righteousness, sanctification, and redemption.*

He is the reason you have a relationship with Christ Jesus, who became for us wisdom from God, and righteousness and sanctification and redemption … (1 Corinthians 1:30).


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jul 4, 2010)

Day 12
7/4/10

*My body is a temple of the Holy Spirit who dwells in me.*

Do you not know that you are God's temple and that God's Spirit lives in you (1 Corinthians 6:19)?


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jul 5, 2010)

Day 13
7/5/10

*I am joined to the Lord and am one spirit with Him.*

But the one united with the Lord is one spirit with him (1 Corinthians 6:17).


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jul 5, 2010)

Just wanted to say that this is definitely working.  The devil is mad, I've been being attacked since starting this challenge and really taking the time to put God's opinions of me above my own opinions of me. I KNOW that it ain't nothing but the devil trying to divert my attention.  NOT GONNA HAPPEN.

Yall be blessed.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 5, 2010)

^^That definitely seems like an attack of the enemy, to get you frustrated and upset and take your focus off of what God called you to do. Good for you for not falling for it!!!


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jul 6, 2010)

Day 14
7/6/10

*God leads me in the triumph and knowledge of Christ.*

But thanks be to God who always leads us in triumphal procession in Christ and who makes known through us the fragrance that consists of the knowledge of him in every place (2 Corinthians 2:14).


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jul 7, 2010)

Day 15
7/7/10

*The hardening of my mind has been removed in Christ.*

But their minds were closed. For to this very day, the same veil remains when they hear the old covenant read. It has not been removed because only in Christ is it taken away (2 Corinthians 3:14).


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jul 8, 2010)

Day 16
7/8/10

*I am a new creature in Christ.*

So then, if anyone is in Christ, he is a new creation; what is old has passed away--look, what is new has come (2 Corinthians 5:17)!


----------



## Laela (Jul 8, 2010)

wow.. day 16 already? how time flies.

Thanks for posting those confessions!


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jul 14, 2010)

I fell off.  I have been working on my senior project for class and totally forgot.  I'll pick up today as day 17,  no need to backtrack.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jul 14, 2010)

Day 17
7/14/10

*I have become the righteousness of God in Christ.*

God made the one who did not know sin to be sin for us, so that in him we would become the righteousness of God (2 Corinthians 5:21).


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jul 15, 2010)

Day 18
7/15/10


*I have been made one with all who are in Christ Jesus.*

There is neither Jew nor Greek, there is neither slave nor free, there is neither male nor female--for all of you are one in Christ Jesus (Galatians 3:28).


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks so much Goddesmaker,  I really appreciate it.  I just mailed off my workbook for my senior project, and emailed my paper and powerpoint.  I'm almost free.  lol


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jul 16, 2010)

Day 19

7/16/2010
*
 I am no longer a slave, but a child and an heir.*

So you are no longer a slave but a son, and if you are a son, then you are also an heir through God (Galatians 4:7).


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jul 17, 2010)

Day 20
7/17/10
*
 I have been set free in Christ.
*
For freedom Christ has set us free. Stand firm, then, and do not be subject again to the yoke of slavery (Galatians 5:1).


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jul 18, 2010)

Day 21
7/18/10

*I have been blessed with every spiritual blessing in the heavenly places.*

Blessed is the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, who has blessed us with every spiritual blessing in the heavenly realms in Christ (Ephesians 1:3).


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jul 19, 2010)

Day 22
7/19/10

*I am chosen, holy, and blameless before God.*

For he chose us in Christ before the foundation of the world that we may be holy and unblemished in his sight in love (Ephesians 1:4).


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jul 20, 2010)

Day 23
7/20/2010


*
I am redeemed and forgiven by the grace of Christ.*

In him we have redemption through his blood, the forgiveness of our trespasses, according to the riches of his grace (Ephesians 1:7).


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jul 21, 2010)

Day 24
7/21/10

*I have been predestined by God to obtain an inheritance.*

In Christ we too have been claimed as God's own possession, since we were predestined according to the one purpose of him who accomplishes all things according to the counsel of his will (Ephesians 1:11).


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jul 22, 2010)

Day 25

7/22/2010

*I have been sealed with the Holy Spirit of promise.*

And when you heard the word of truth (the gospel of your salvation)--when you believed in Christ--you were marked with the seal of the promised Holy Spirit (Ephesians 1:13).


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jul 23, 2010)

Day 26
7/23/10

*Because of God’s mercy and love, I have been made alive with Christ.*

But God, being rich in mercy, because of his great love with which he loved us, even though we were dead in transgressions, made us alive together with Christ--by grace you are saved (Ephesians 2:4-5)!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jul 24, 2010)

Day 27
7/24/2010

*I am seated in the heavenly places with Christ.*

… And he raised us up with him and seated us with him in the heavenly realms in Christ Jesus … (Ephesians 2:6).


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jul 25, 2010)

Day 
28

7/25/2010

*I am God’s workmanship created to produce good works.*

For we are his workmanship, having been created in Christ Jesus for good works that God prepared beforehand so we may do them (Ephesians 2:10)


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jul 26, 2010)

Day 29

7/26/2010


*I have been brought near to God by the blood of Christ.*

But now in Christ Jesus you who used to be far away have been brought near by the blood of Christ (Ephesians 2:13).


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jul 27, 2010)

Day 30 

7/27/2010

*I am a member of Christ’s body and a partaker of His promise.*

… The Gentiles are fellow heirs, fellow members of the body, and fellow partakers of the promise in Christ Jesus (Ephesians 3:6). (See also Ephesians 5:30.)


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 27, 2010)

GoddessMaker said:


> Day 30
> 
> 7/27/2010
> 
> ...


 
Amen!


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks so much goddessmaker for taking up my slack.  I appreciate it and this 30 days so very much.  I feel so much better about myself according to God's Word and its a good feeling.  Makes me wanna praise Him even more.


----------

